# Just for fun



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting (and funny) to see how much "stuff" everyone has for their chis.
So answer the following: 1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have? 
2. How many outfits?
3. How many beds?
4. How many carriers?
I know it is fun to pamper and spoil our cute little babies and this will be interesting to see. 
Also if you have multiple chis list their items separately. I'd also like to see if one sex is more spoiled than the other.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

1. Leila: 8 collars, 3 harnesses(only 1 fits) Finn: 1 collar 1 harness
2. leila: 23 outfits finn: 3 outfits
3. leila: 4 beds Finn: 2 beds
4. I have 1 carrier (bag type) but really want another.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

lol um, I don't think I can actually answer this question, I can't count that high


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

We don't tend to collect a lot of stuff... but, they do have their own room!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> lol um, I don't think I can actually answer this question, I can't count that high


oh come on kristi, i'm sure yours will be most interesting.


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

mine has 1 collar for a meantime, ..hehehee


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have? *Gretel 1, Godric 1*
2. How many outfits? *A handful of t shirts, and 2 hoodies for the cold months, we never wear them though.*
3. How many beds? *2 one for the house and one for the patio*
4. How many carriers? *None*


We're pretty boring.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

*1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have?
*Maisie has 3 collars, but only 1 she actually wears and 3 harnesses, only 1 of which she wears. (this doesnt include our show collars/leashes which are all-in-ones)
Pippi has 4 collars, but only wears 2 of them, and 1 harness which shes had since I got her.

*2. How many outfits?*
Pippi must have at least 20 outfits, if not more. She doesnt wear them unless its cold though most of the time. Maisie has about 10, but rarely wears them.
*
3. How many beds?*
5 - one brown and leopard print, one is black and red, both in the front room. They have a green teddy bear one and a red and green hooded one in the kitchen (were for the cats but only the dogs use them!), and a huge brown cussion type bed with white bones on it in my room. Plus loads of blankets etc
*
4. How many carriers?*
Ermmm... 4 cat-box type carriers (used by the cats too), 2 bag-type carriers but they're mostly used for storing things, and 1 pink one similar to a soft crate - once again really only used at shows and for storing things, not for carrying them about.

My girls are waaaay too spoiled!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have? no collars, they dont wear them. probably around 3 harnesses each
2. How many outfits?way too many!!! i kinda have an addiction to buying cute clothes for the girls
3. How many beds? last time i counted i had 12 for 3 dogs, but since i have bought at least a couple more, they use them all and love them  ( but now i think i have enough.lol )
4. How many carriers?
3 but i have my eye on one more


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol Cheryl, Oakley probably has 30+ collars, over 100 outfits, 5 or 6 beds, 10ish harnesses and 10 or 11 carriers, but they all share the carriers... everyone else has at least 7 or 8 collars lol, 20+ outfits, and a few beds and harnesses. They have a TON of crap. Way more than they need. I haven't bought anything new in about 5 or 6 months tho b'c of how much they have lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

time for a sale? or an intervention! LOL :laughing8:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


> I thought it would be interesting (and funny) to see how much "stuff" everyone has for their chis.
> So answer the following: 1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have?
> 2. How many outfits?
> 3. How many beds?
> ...


1. 12 collars. 6 harnesses.
2. 10 short sleeved shirts, 6 hoodies, 7 sweaters, 5 coats/jackets, 1 raincoat.
3. 3 beds, 6 sleeping bags (2 tiger dreamz), I didn't count his snuggle blankets.
4. 1 plastic carrier crate, 3 bags/purses

Wow, seeing this listed out is kind of embarassing!! :coolwink:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha-ha Tracy there is a reason I didn't count "for real"...errrr. I also realized everyone has at least 10 collars except maybe Leah/Ivy lol. I'm bad


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Ha-ha Tracy there is a reason I didn't count "for real"...errrr. I also realized everyone has at least 10 collars except maybe Leah/Ivy lol. I'm bad


Ok, seeing your list just made me feel better!  LOL!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> 2. 10 short sleeved shirts, 6 hoodies, 7 sweaters, 5 coats/jackets, 1 raincoat.
> 3. 3 beds, 6 sleeping bags (2 tiger dreamz), I didn't count his snuggle blankets.


looks like the list when I would send my kid to Summer camp!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> looks like the list when I would send my kid to Summer camp!


LOL Therese! :hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I thought this may be a real eye opener and help make some feel better seeing others that have "more crap" than you do, as well as point out which dog or dogs are getting slighted in your own packs.
I bet there may be some items going up for sale!! (hopeful)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I thought this may be a real eye opener and help make some feel better seeing others that have "more crap" than you do, as well as point out which dog or dogs are getting slighted in your own packs.
> I bet there may be some items going up for sale!! (hopeful)


Hahaa no I need all my crap esp. now that I quit my job I don't have money to blow anymore!!! You never know what future puppies might neeeeed :-D :coolwink::coolwink:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Baha and all my dogs except Oakley get slighted lol. The "pets" in the family definitely have "more" though.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Haha my daughter is always saying "mom why don't you get some clothes? you need it more than Leila!!" :laughing8: Well hers are cheaper and she's easier to fit!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with kristi I can't count that high haha girls are definitely more spoiled because there are way better girl things to buy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha funny thread.

Frankie and Ben have no collars but each have 2 harnesses
They have no clothes (don't wear them)
OMG they have 9 beds between them and a little "cave" bed!!!!
They have no carriers, just an old one that they have outgrown.

Geez, we are so boring! Toys? That's another story!:coolwink:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh geez seriously. It would take me a week to find everything before counting it. LOL My girls (okay, Ivy mostly) get the pups dressed up & leave things everywhere. I'm not up for that task but we have a lot! Though not as much as Kristi I'm sure.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls don't have a ton of stuff. We need more clothes. When I buy anythng, I buy for each. But Izzie has more of things cuz Bella will outgrow stuff and it'll fit Izzie.

*Collars*- They each just have 1 for now.
*Harnesses*- Izzie has 4, but 2 that are still way too big, and one that's almost too small, (one of the ones that doesn't fit her was a hand me down from Bella) Bella has 1, I need to get another for her. 
I originally bought matching ones for them, which is what Bella wears, but Izzie's is way too big for her.
*Clothes*- Izzie has 3 $1 store t-shirts, a knit sweater, and a sweatshirt hoodie- ALL hand me downs from Bella, which she never wears, cuz I like them to somewhat match. They each have 2 matching t-shirts, t-shirt hoodies, and sundresses, then they have a pair of non matching tank top hoodies.
*Beds*- They share the beds, not that they ever use them though. We have 3 beds total, and 3 home made snuggle sacks. One for each of them, then a bigger one for them to share.
*Carriers*- None, but I want to get one..


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ruby have one collar waiting her arrival...that's all so far.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tulula has a handfull of outfits, but won't wear any of them, she has about 4 harnesses, and one bed and one carrier, which she won,t get in. Teddy has no outfits, should try one of tulula's, he hasn,t even got a harness, using tulula's little one. He does have his own bed, poor boy.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I better get shopping!!! I have a harness for each, well I have a couple spare too--so 6. NO collars---counting on my microchips to work. 2 tee shirts (only 2 boys get cold right now), crates for all (4), blankets galore, 3 travel totes (we like to lunch:coolwink, and now I just bought myself a new handbag that is a crossbody style so I can carry the doggie bags & be hands free for them--lol! Then there is that overflowing toy basket, and 4 large dog beds they love to play and hide in (these were left over from my larger dog days--waste not, want not)


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well...Ruby now has a bed, a blanket, and a stuffed puppy...and also anothrr collar and a lead to match. I went to pets mart today.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

1) Daisy has 2 collars and 2 harnesses so far, but she only wears one of each at the mo, too small for the others! She also has 2 leads. 
2) She has a hoodie for if it was cold, she won't wear it though. 
3) She has one bed (I've found another online though which I'm gonna buy!) and she has a sleeping bag. 
4) She has a big cat carrier, and also a smaller bag type one. She has a big travel cot too for sleeping at night and when I'm working. 

My mum also brings her a new toy home like every week!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have? Lion has 1 collar, Penny has 1.
2. How many outfits? Lion has 1 fleece sweater and a t-shirt, I am waiting to buy them more when summer is over. Penny doesn't have any sweaters since she doesn't need any right now.
3. How many beds? 3, they each have 1 and then there is 1 in my car.
4. How many carriers? None 
5. I wanted to add that while I don't buy them a lot of clothes, I am a little crazy with the toys. I always check the clearance section at PetSmart.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, is it over the top to buy an iPad so I can sit anywhere in the house and chat on chi people??? Maybe that is just justification--LOL-- It would really be for the chi's


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

i think it may be time to donate some clothes and collars to your local animal shelter, we could all do it : ) I read -maybe on here- that black dog syndrom can be fought if they are wearing a cute bright collar. 

We could make a pact to donate them -or sell and donate the funds- I'm going to donate a can of wet food for every item I donate -that's what they need in my area- 

Just an idea : )


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

cherper said:


> I thought it would be interesting (and funny) to see how much "stuff" everyone has for their chis.
> So answer the following: 1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have?
> 2. How many outfits?
> 3. How many beds?
> ...




Randy- boy 
o collars (all of them chewed up)
1 harness
+13 outfits (ithink more, idk)
2 beds
0 carriers 
a million toys- lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

between them iv just counted 18 collars
10 harness sets
4 carriers
8 necklaces
im not even counting the outfits
10 beds donated a few to a rescue
19 fleece blankets
1 quilt


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I thought it would be interesting (and funny) to see how much "stuff" everyone has for their chis.
So answer the following: 1.How many collars and harnesses does your chi have? 3
2. How many outfits? 2
3. How many beds? 2
4. How many carriers? 2
I know it is fun to pamper and spoil our cute little babies and this will be interesting to see. 
Also if you have multiple chis list their items separately. I'd also like to see if one sex is more spoiled than the other. 

Lol I'm just getting started!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is fun,although my little Sparkles seems neglected compared to your chis,LOL!
1.3harnesses
2.4 outfits
3.3 playbedds
4.3 carriers


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You gotta take sparkles out on the town and let her pick out some sexy outfits!!!!  lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

1. 20+ collars (I'm always buying collars! that's my weakness, although it's not as many as some of you have! LOL!) and only 1 harness.
2. 5 shirts, 1 jacket, 3 sweaters (she doesn't really wear any of them. sweaters in the winter once in a while)
3. 2 beds
4. 0 carriers yet! I've been looking though!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All mine have their one collar. 
I have a few boy xxs cat harnesses that no one fits anymore, a really cute boy xs harness that fits about three dogs, and one small that fits the rest of the boys.
I have one xxs girl harness that fits Twiggy, a really cute xs and a cute small harness that fits the rest of the girls except Marmalade, she has a medium.
I have one coat for each for when it's cold except Reggie, he has three t shirts because he manages to pee on them everytime.
13 beds, four of which are always in the crates and one that needs to be repaired because Isis was trying to dig to China in it and it has a big hole in it right now.
I have a standard small hard sided carrier for all of them and a shoulder bag carrier for transporting Twiggy as it's easier for her to keep her balance in it rather than the car seat or regular carrier.


----------

